# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hormoonschommelingen na Morning-Afterpil

## bangmeisje17

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb een vraagje.
ik heb waarschynlyk de pil niet goed ingenomen.
dit wist ik.
vandaar dat ik afgelopen zondag,toen ik voor het eerst naar bed ging met myn vriend,een condoom gebruikt.
omdat dit condoom iets aan het rollen ging,heb ik maandagochtend voor de zekerheid de morning afterpil geslikt.
hoogstwaarschynlyk is er niks aan de hand geweest, maar toch.

ik had de nacht van vrijdag op zaterdag ongesteld moeten worden,maar ben dit vanmiddag(zondag) pas geworden.
nou ben ik blij dat ik het ben,maar ik ben het wel heel licht.

toch nog grote kans op zwangerschap?
of zou dit kunnen zijn vanwege de stress van afgelopen week?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je hebt je pil niet goed geslikt en een morning after genomen, geloof mij maar, daar is het van, en je bent heus niet zwanger! Maak je daar maar geen zorgen over verder. In het vervolg gewoon goed op je pil letten, is in ieder geval wel makkelijker! ;-)

----------


## bangmeisje17

Maar het is niet normaal als je lichter ongesteld wordt dan normaal toch?
Tenminste in de gebruiksaanwijzing van de morning after staat dat de kans op zwangerschap er dan alsnog aanwezig is?

Nou denk ik zelf dat ik ook licht ongesteld kan zyn van de stress ervan.
Of kan dat niet?

----------


## bangmeisje17

kan iemand alsjeblieft reageren?
ik zit echt in de stress!

kan het ook zo zyn dat de pil myn menstruaties verandert?
dat las ik hier namelyk in een ander topic.
ik ben al een jaar aan de pil,afgelopen 3 maanden ben ik een stuk lichter ongesteld dan normaal...

----------


## pilvraagjes

> kan iemand alsjeblieft reageren?
> ik zit echt in de stress!
> 
> kan het ook zo zyn dat de pil myn menstruaties verandert?
> dat las ik hier namelyk in een ander topic.
> ik ben al een jaar aan de pil,afgelopen 3 maanden ben ik een stuk lichter ongesteld dan normaal...


Niet gaan drammen he, er zal toch eerst iemand online moeten zijn, die hier ook antwoord op weet...in 3 uurtjes reactie verwachten is niet heel reeel...

De pil maakt over het algemeen altijd de menstruaties lichter. Als je de afgelopen 3 maanden al steeds lichter bent, snap ik niet zo dat het je nu verbaast?? Ik heb dat ook heel erg, tis veel minder (en minder pijnlijk ook) met de pil...

Je hebt een condoom gebruikt, MA geslikt, en je bent ongesteld.... wat wil je nogmeer???

Als je je echt zo'n zorgen maakt, doe dan gewoon een testje???

----------


## bangmeisje17

Sorry.
Ik zat gewoon echt in de stress.

Nouja weetje wat het is.
Omdat ik het gewoon lichter ben dan normaal,maak ik me zorgen (ik ben al een jaar aan de pil dus die hoeveelheid zal vast niet veranderen).

Daarbij ben ik bang dat het via zyn handen gebeurt is in de weken ervoor.Las namelijk dat dit ook nog regelmatig voorkomt,dat er sperma aan de handen van de jongen ofzo zat.Omdat de pil de hele periode niet gewerkt heeft,heb een stopweek van 8 dagen gehad.
Vandaar.

Maar heb een testje gehaald.
Ga ik zo doen.
Ben alleen enorm zenuwachtig.
Maarja.

Kan die test eigenlyk wel als je ongesteld bent?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Jah, vanaf het moment dat je ongesteld bent/ had moeten worden normaal gesproken. Maar, das bij normale cyclus... van afgelopen zondag kan je nu nog geen testresultaat krijgen, want normaal ga je 2 weken na je ovulatie overtijd, en dan mag je testen. Als je bang bent dat het van daarvoor is, dan is de test voor toen wel goed. Ik zou gewoon nu testen, de uitslag geloven, en dan over 4 weken de volgende menstruatie aankijken. Je bent wel ongesteld iig...

Ik heb, ook met de pil, nog wel wisselende vloeiing hoor. Tis de ene keer gewoon meer dan anders. Nu afgelopen week was het wat erger, afgelopen halfjaar stelde het steeds nix voor. Waar dat in zit... tsjah, tis gewoon natuurlijk denk ik, zonder pil is het ook zo.... Ben benieuwd of je de test al gedaan hebt? En wat de uitslag was?

----------


## bangmeisje17

Ik heb de test gedaan en die was gelukkig negatief!

Ik ga er maar vanuit dat er niets aan de hand is,al heb ik wel buikpyn/hoofdpyn&gevoelige borsten,maar dit kan ook nog van de ongesteldheid zyn of van de verkoudheid die ik opgelopen heb!

Dus het zal wel goed zitten!Enorm bedankt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zijn inderdaad wel menstruatiesymptomen. Als het met je menstruatie verdwijnt komt het allemaal wel goed. Ik heb er altijd wel vertrouwen in als mensen eenmaal een testje gedaan hebben!

----------


## bangmeisje17

De klachten blijven bestaan.
En gister ben ik bloed verloren.

Nou weet ik dat door de morning after je hele hormoonregeling in de war is,maar ik denk dat ik morgen toch nog maar een keer een testje doe.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan je doen, maar dan moet je er daarna ook wel op vertrouwen ;-) Tis inderdaad ook wel logisch. MA geeft best een abrupte omschakeling in je lichaam, dus je normale cyclus is dan sowieso doorbroken.

----------


## bangmeisje17

Het verhaal is gewoon een beetje raar.

-sex gehad, met condoom, ging iets rollen, voor zekerheid MAP, dus daar van is de kans nihil.

-pil werkte niet.niet met hem naar bed geweest.wel de rest gedaan.dan moet het via sperma aan zyn vingers gegaan zyn.ook die kans is nihil.toch?Dat vraag ik me af, maar kan hier nergens info over vinden!

-ongesteld geworden (tenminste 4 dagen gebloed, wel licht, maar ik neem aan dat dat geen tussentydse bloeding was).

-test gedaan,negatief,maarja wel maar 2 dagen na de datum dat ik ongesteld had moeten worden/werd.

Waarom dan toch klachten?
Kans op zwangerschap is klein denk ik,op deze punten.
Maar ik heb toch buikpyn,zo'n zeurende pyn in de onderrug,en pijn in myn borsten.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan ook door de ongewone hormoonschommeling zijn die de map met zich mee brengt. Zo kan je tijdens je menstruatie ook pijnlijke borsten/ tepels hebben (ik heb dat ook wel als ik de pil niet slik) Kan best zijn dat je dat nu door de map hebt. Daarbij werkt die ook zeker op je baarmoeder/ hormoonhuishouding in, om mogelijke zwangerschap tegen te werken. Dus dat je lichaam nu weer even nodig heeft om in balans te komen vind ik niet zo raar.

Staat er nix over in de bijsluiter? Bij de bijwerkingen ofzo? Tkan trouwens ook nog zijn dat de extra hormonen een trigger zijn geweest voor je borsten om door te groeien. Die kunnen sowieso tot je 21e groeien, en tsjah :-S dat kan ook best pijnlijk zijn, weet ik uit ervaring...

----------


## bangmeisje17

Het gaat lekker met me!
Zoals je hiervoor leest al problemen gehad met pil.
Ben overigens vorige week weer gewoon normale mate ongesteld geweest!

Heb ik opnieuw een probleem.
Vorige weekwoensdag sex gehad met myn vriend.
Gister weer begonnen met de pil.
Geslikt om half 10 savonds.
Vanochtend om 7 uur moest ik naar de wc.
Diarree.
Die byna de hele dag aangehouden heeft.

Dit heeft geen invloed gehad op de pil van gisteravond toch?
Die heeft 9 uur de tyd gehad om opgenomen te worden.

Zou ik diarree-remmers nemen zodat de pil van vanavond iig zijn werk kan doen?Als deze namelijk niet werkt, dan heb ik in principe pil in eerste week vergeten.en vorige week gemeenschap gehad, dus kans op zwangerschap.

----------


## nancy

Hoihoi,

maak je toch niet zo druk! Als je het nou echt op safe wil spelen, gebruik je deze maand condooms. Maar je kunt NIET nu zwanger zijn omdat je vorige week sex hebt gehad en gisteren de pil niet optimaal gewerkt heeft.

Volgens mij leven spermacellen maar max. 48 uur, laat het er 72 zijn dan kan het nog steeds niet.

Dus RELAX!

Groetjes

----------


## bangmeisje17

iemand nog adviezen?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nancy heeft inderdaad gelijk. 

Diarreeremmers verergen vaak de diarree.... Je lichaam wil gewoon je darmen leeg hebben. Je kan het beste daar gewoon aan mee werken. En tsjah, als je niet op je pil kan vertrouwen, moet je misschien maar gewoon een weekje niet sexen en/ of inderdaad gewoon een condoom gebruiken!

----------


## Liloi

GEEN ZORGEN!

Morning afterpil kan je flink voor de gek houden!
Ik was er ook van overtuigd dat ik zwanger was, ik was minstens 6 weken overtijd
3 tests maar negatief

Die kleine tussenbloeding die je had, is de afbraak van je cyclus, vanaf dat moment begint er een nieuwe cyclus, 

Morning after pil is eisprong remmend dus pas als de hormonen uitgewerkt zijn vindt je eisprong plaats! dit is bij iedere persoon anders.

----------

